# Awesome Fish Finder Tutorial



## Jim (Oct 13, 2009)

This is it right here. Make a cup of coffee and pull up a chair. If you know nothing about what these units can do for your fishing, you will have a much better idea after reading these. Kudos to the Guy who did this. :beer:

https://fishinweb.com/messages/messages/13028/13028.html?1254779454


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 13, 2009)

:shock: Wow... that's some good info Jim! Thanks for locating and sharing. =D> I think I will pass this along to some others as well.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome find Mr. Jim


You are my new Hero 
_
Sorry Flounderhead_


----------



## cyberflexx (Oct 13, 2009)

Jim said:


> This is it right here. Make a cup of coffee and pull up a chair. If you know nothing about what these units can do for your fishing, you will have a much better idea after reading these. Kudos to the Guy who did this. :beer:
> 
> https://fishinweb.com/messages/messages/13028/13028.html?1254779454





Nice!

Anyway you can get ahold of the author to see if you can post the txt here just incase the site goes down?


----------



## zr7cat (Oct 13, 2009)

Gonna get on that first thing in the morning after my kid gets on the bus, Fresh coffee and be ready to go! Thanks for the find.


----------



## Specknreds (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow! Good read. I guess I'm going to take balloons out with me next time.

I had a Sitex $$$$$ fishfinder on my 29' and a Capt. showed me how to use it. After putting in lots of time, I could identify several species of fish by their density or color.


----------



## poolie (Oct 13, 2009)

That is some awesome reading Jim. Thanks much for the post!


----------



## flintcreek (Oct 13, 2009)

Great link Jim. I have to either learn to use my depth finder or get a better one. Since reading this article maybe I can figure out which..Thanks


----------



## caver101 (Oct 14, 2009)

good read


----------



## VBTravisD (Nov 16, 2009)

Way to go... I just got in trouble!!!

My wife complains because I don't read books, but she caught me reading all that info on fish finders!


----------

